# Spookywoods in NC



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

*I'm going to Spookywoods this year (for my birthday)!! Just wondering if anyone has been there before?*


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not been (yet) but I know Tony has a wonderful set up and tons of very happy guests every year. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

horrorman said:


> I have not been (yet) but I know Tony has a wonderful set up and tons of very happy guests every year. I'm sure you will have a wonderful time.


Thank you! I'm really excited! Especially since my sis-in-law is coming now! (booswife02) I'm sure we'll have tons of fun!


----------



## grimpumpkin13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Spookywoods was awesome! I got my pic taken with Jason on Friday the 13th, how cool is that? Let me just say that whoever the actor was that was portraying Jason, did a REALLY good job! Made me feel like I was at Camp Crystal Lake! I think everyone should go see it, the Jack the Ripper scene was really awesome and the graveyard too. I especially loved the subway scene at the end. I don't want to say too much just in case someone plans on going...lol. I guess we have caught the "haunted attraction" bug because we are going to another one next weekend called the Haunted Graham Mansion. Ghost Hunters did an investigation there once. Can't wait!


----------

